# Tivoweb module: now_playing with search



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivoweb module to search & sort your now playing list

Features:

"Instant" sorting by title, episode or date
"Instant" searching by keyword on title, or title + description
Supports folders (created by sortnp)
direct playback of shows on tivo (by sending keypresses)

Click on top of table to sort by "program title" / "episode title" / "date"










This is new version of one of my old modules, which was buried in the 
middle of a thread,
and I'll be updating this to co-operate with the folders created by sortnp

original thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4944012#post4944012

v0.25 
- now handles inserted programmes correctly
- added view links for streaming direct into media player


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

Mike,

I just thought I'd "register my interest". I won't have a chance to test it out for a while, I'm away from home.
I'm surprised you haven't had any replies in 2 days!


----------



## Mike Rogers (Mar 13, 2002)

This is good. Many thanks to you for your continuing work on it. I'm sure many will find this useful.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Looked for info on Weds on the forum as I was using 0.22 & the delete didn't seem to work properly.

Spooky as I then immediately found your new update!

Works great - the delete seems to work now

Play is much slower to get there but works which is much more important. This was my reason for using the module in the first place.

Haven't tested on folders as I haven't got them. Next feature maybe


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Just noticed as I was doing some housekeeping. Where does the program title come from?

Any that I have changed (I put the episode number after the title so I know the order to watch in) is listed without this change.

"Now showing" displays my amended title (e.g. Numb3rs - 15.01) as does TiVo Central Now Playing


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Solved my issue in the last post:

When sorting out ER, search bought up everything containing er (as expected - assume I can't narrow the search more?).

Sort by Program not only bunched ER together (again as expected) but also displayed my title changes.

Don't really care why as I can now easily do what I was trying to, but for the sake of completeness I'm sure somebody will do a drive-by explanation 

Great module BTW Mikerr - Thanks!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike,

I have been rebuilding my Tivoweb installation this weekend after an earlier /var/hack wipeout and have installed this updated Now Playing module of yours.

I have done a few tests and regret to report that with my 600+ program long Now Playing list the Play function in the module does not work correctly and always plays a recording a number of programs away from the intended target, especially if the program selected is one of the older ones in the list.

Now I am also running your SortNP hack in Now Playing as well as autospace but SortNP is sorted by date from newest to oldest and in theory autospace should not have any impact.

Do you have any Suggestions as to why this module is not managing to play the correct recording in the Now Playing list?

Also could my whole Tivoweb installation be safely installed on the normally write protected section of the hard drive to try to avoid future /var/hack wipeouts?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Further testing suggests Play does work ok with programs in the top quarter or so of Now Playing but not any further down than this.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Have been using this with no problem until yesterday when I got the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_now_playing '/' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $series get Title"
(procedure "print_nowshowingrow_now_playing" line 68)
invoked from within
"print_nowshowingrow_now_playing $chan $rec $rowcount $keys $search $desc"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
print_nowshowingrow_now_playing $chan $rec $rowcount $k..."
(procedure "::action_now_playing" line 181)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any idea where I should be looking?

Only thing different I have done recently is experiment with mfs_ftp by extracting a tmf, deleting from TiVo & restoring.
Was intending archiving some episodes of ER while I was waiting for the earlier episodes I had missed to be recorded by a wishlist but wanted to check I could restore ok.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you tried rebooting your Tivo and then accessing this module again?

Tivo often gets a little headache after you have used a number of third party non Tivo apps in a row.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Reminded by another post


SPR said:


> Just noticed as I was doing some housekeeping. Where does the program title come from?
> 
> Any that I have changed (I put the episode number after the title so I know the order to watch in) is listed without this change.
> 
> "Now showing" displays my amended title (e.g. Numb3rs - 15.01) as does TiVo Central Now Playing


TiVo stores two titles for every programme:
Program->Title and Series->Title

However in TiVo guide data, they are always set to the same value.

When you change the title in tivoweb (or using sortnp) it only changes the Program->Title, leaving seriestitle alone.
Its programtitle which is displayed on screen in NowPlaying

This module displays the Series->Title (

which answers your second post:


SPR said:


> Have been using this with no problem until yesterday when I got the following error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> ...


Inserted programmes are missing that Series->Title object mentioned above,
A fix would be either to change it to use program title for all or dynamically switch.

Its a while since I wrote this module - it could be more accurate with a few changes added from sortnp.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks Mike - although did you notice that there were 2 years between those posts?!
Had completely forgotten about the 1st one in this thread.

I have now subscribed to this thread. Memory did serve me right though that it was your module


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

SPR said:


> Thanks Mike - although did you notice that there were 2 years between those posts?!


Yes, but it was your post yesterday that made me return to this thread:


SPR said:


> TW Now Playing stops when it reaches an insertion.
> TW Now Showing however has no problem, even allowing me the usual edit options.


Anyway - I've uploaded a fixed version that deals with inserted programmes correctly


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Impressive. I think you've just made a superb module spectacular!


----------

